# Three Electric Mice



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Took delivery of another Mickey Mouse watch on Saturday. This one is a Helbros Electronic that house the West German PUW 2001 movement --- this movement dates from 1971 and wasn't around very long, being replaced by the PUW 2501 that has an IC rather that the 3 transistors, 3 resistors and 1 capacitor of the PUW 1001.




























And the three electric mice together: Helbos (1971, PUW 2001) on the left, Timex (1965, M40) in the middle and Accutron (2182, 1975) on the right



















Are there any more electric mice (excluding quartz)? Well there was a Vantage Electric Mickey on the bay a few weeks ago but the seller was asking silly money for it; Vantage was a Hamilton owned brand, so I would have liked it, but not at his price I'm afraid.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Another interesting post Paul. I like the Bulova most of the three, but I'd wear any of them happily.

Keep up the collecting.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Bulova is unusual, a very adult case with a Mickey dial!

I always find it interesting to see how crude many electric movements look supeficially


----------

